# (ne pas) penser que + mode



## Mike K

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais demander à ceux dont le français est la langue maternelle de remplir avec 'est' ou 'soit' le trou dans la phrase suivante:

Quelle variété de français pensez-vous qu’il _____ préférable d’apprendre lorsqu’on étudie le français langue seconde au Canada ?

Pourriez-vous aussi justifier votre choix en recourant soit à votre intuition, soit à une règle de grammaire?  Si vous croyez que les deux possibilités pourraient se dire, veuillez l'indiquer, de préférence avec une explication de toute différence de sens ou de point de vue que vous y percevriez.

Merci bien pour votre collaboration.

Mike K

*Note des modérateurs :* Un très grand nombre de discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil. Voir aussi (ne pas) croire que + mode.


----------



## frenchaudrey

Bonjour,

Personnellement je pense que les deux sont possibles, mais je n'ai pas d'explication grammaticale à ça. 
Je pense que dire "soit" est plus hypothétique que "est".

Pour ce qui est de cette phrase, je dirais
"quel français pensez-vous qu'il soit préférable d'apprendre lorsque l'on étudie le français en seconde langue au Canada ?"

A confirmer par d'autres francophones cependant


----------



## yayoo60

Bonjour,

Spontanément je dirais "Quelle variété de français pensez-vous qu'il soit préférable d'apprendre lorsqu'on étudie le français langue seconde au Canada ?"
Ceci dit, je pense que "...pensez-vous qu'il est préférable..." est correct, quoique bien moins joli à l'oreille.


----------



## xymox

Personnellement je crois que les deux sont acceptables mais ceci dit, j'inverse la question ou j'y répond:

"Je pense/crois qu'il _est_ préférable d'apprendre....."

Je ne dirais pas "Je pense/crois qu'il _soit_ préférable".

Alors je vote pour "*est*"!


----------



## yayoo60

oui, […] quand c'est une question, je mettrais SOIT, en revanche, si je devais y répondre, je dirais "Je pense qu'il EST préférable..."

Voilà mon explication :
l'indicatif est le mode de l'affirmation, le subjonctif est le mode de l'incertain, il est donc logique que dans une question, l'on utilise le subjonctif (puisque s'il y a question, c'est que l'on est incertain). En revanche, celui ou celle qui répond est certain que ce qu'il ou elle dit est vrai, puisqu'il ou elle le dit, donc il ou elle utilise l'indicatif.


----------



## lama

"soit"   par écrit
"est"    oralement


----------



## Harpalyce

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis tout à fait d'accord... 
Le "soit" sonne moins bien que le "est". Cela fait moins naturel. Et comme le dit Yayoo, en ce qui concerne le sens, *"est" semble être préférable dans ce cas.*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je trouve qu'il y a une nuance dans l'incertitude ici.
Car la question implique déjà qu'il faille (*) apprendre le français, elle pose juste la question sur la *variété* de français à apprendre... (d'ailleurs le français est déjà en cours d'apprentissage, en langue seconde)
Donc, pour moi, il me viendrait spontanément "*est*" (oui, même si je connais la règle qui voudrait du subjonctif ici. Je ne suis pas à une contradiction près...).

(*) argh, la faille !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous !

J'emploierais le subjonctif après "penser que" si vraiment j'avais de gros doutes sur ce que j'avance et j'attends plutôt une réponse négative:

- Pensez-vous que je sois laide ?
- Bien sûr que non ! 

Par contre, si j'attends qu'on me confirme quelque chose qui pourrait être, j'en suis assez sûre, ou j'en ai bien peur, alors je mettrais l'indicatif:

- Pensez-vous qu'il va pleuvoir?
- C'est bien possible.

Tout dépend donc du point de vue de celui qui pose la question: il y croit ou il est au départ très peu convaincu.


----------



## juliagüell

Bonsoir Mike K
Le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle mais je suis presque traductrice de français (il ne me manquent que deux matières pour obtenir mon diplôme),alors du point de vue grammaticale, la certitude ou la probabilité sont toujours employées à l'indicatif, tandis que la possibilité, l'improbabilité ou l'impossibilité sont toujours utilisées avec le subjonctif. Alors je crois que le choix correct est:" Quelle variété de français pensez-vous qu'il "est" préférable de...", car il ne s'agit pas ni de la possibilité, ni de l'improbabilité, ni de l'impossibilité mais de la préférence. Je crois que cela peut te servir(peut-être).À bientôt. Salutations cordiales. Julia


----------



## Auryn

La règle est:

* Phrase affirmative*: _penser que_ + indicatif

* Phrase négative*: _penser que_ + subjonctif
*
Phrase interrogative (avec inversion du sujet)*: _penser que_ + subjonctif


Dans la phrase "Quelle variété de français pensez-vous qu’il _____ préférable d’apprendre lorsqu’on étudie le français langue seconde au Canada ?", il y a une inversion du sujet donc *soit* est la seule réponse correcte. 

Par contre, si on change la phrase en "Quelle variété de français vous pensez qu’il _____ préférable...?" alors *est* devient acceptable, mais c'est de la langue orale.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Je rejoins ce qu'a dit Gévy dans son message 9. Les deux me paraissent possibles, même si par automatisme j'aurais plus tendance à mettre un subjonctif à l'écrit et un indicatif à l'oral (en plus sans inverser sujet et verbe).

Sans être absolument catégorique :

_Quelle variété de français pensez-vous qu'il soit préférable d'apprendre... ?_
Plus si celui qui pose la question n'a pas vraiment d'avis tranché sur la question, s'il a des doutes... Il demande un avis, un conseil.

_Quelle variété de français pensez-vous qu'il est préférable d'apprendre... ?_
Plus si celui qui pose la question a sans doute déjà un avis sur la question ou qu'il est plutôt neutre (comme pourrait le demander un journaliste, en théorie), mais s'intéresse quand même à la réponse de son interlocuteur. Il y a plus de distance, celui qui pose la question est moins impliqué.


D'après le _dictionnaire des pièges et difficultés de la langue française_,

Il est dit qu'après "penser que", on a :
A la forme affirmative : indicatif ou conditionnel
A la forme négative ou interrogative : indicatif, conditionel ou subjonctif (pour exprimer une nuance de doute).


----------



## jester.

J'aimerais ajouter que j'ai vu dans mon loibre de grammaire qu'il faut mettre le subjonctif après toutes les interrogations inversés finissantes en "que".

Ce serait: Pensez-vous que, Croyez-vous que et beaucoup plus.


----------



## Pur Esprit

Miam ! Plût au ciel que nous fussions plus souvent entraînés en de telles disputes !
En gros : oui, le subjonctif exprime l'incertitude.
Dans la subordonnée, il est de règle dans les principaux cas suivants :
1) si le verbe-support exprime la négation, le doute ou la possibilité...
  "Il est exclu que cela PUISSE arriver"
  "Je nie que les choses se SOIENT passées ainsi"
  "Il est douteux qu'il PLEUVE aujourd'hui"
2) si le verbe-support exprime un état mental ("penser que") à condition qu'il soit accompagné d'une NEGATION :
"Je ne pense pas qu'il SOIT préférable d'apprendre...". Mais :
"Je pense qu'il EST préférable d'apprendre"

Mais si l'action subordonnée est clairement située dans l'avenir, plus de subjonctif, c'est dans tous les cas le futur de l'indicatif qui doit être utilisé :
"Je pense qu'il SERA préférable d'apprendre..."
"Je ne pense pas qu'il SERA préférable d'apprendre..."

En effet, le futur a, par nature, une valeur hypothétique, "inaccomplie" (voir les langues sémitiques...). D'où pour certains la proximité morphologique du futur avec le conditionnel, en français.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour, 



			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> J'aimerais ajouter que j'ai vu dans mon loibre de grammaire qu'il faut mettre le subjonctif après toutes les interrogations inversés finissantes en "que".
> 
> Ce serait: Pensez-vous que, Croyez-vous que et beaucoup plus.


 
Après certains verbes et certaines locutions, oui. 

Mais pas avec *penser* ou *croire*. 
Avec ces deux verbes, on peut employer le subjonctif mais également l'indicatif ou le conditionnel (et ils sont sans doute plus fréquemment utilisés que le subjonctif).  

1) Croyez-vous qu'il puisse venir ? (subjonctif présent) 
2) Croyez-vous qu'il pourra venir ? (futur de l'indicatif) 
3) Croyez-vous qu'il pourrait venir ? (conditionnel présent)


C'est avec le subjonctif que le doute est le plus fort.


----------



## jester.

Moi, on m'a enseigné qu'on utilise le subjonctif aussi après des telles questions, parce que l'interrogation inversé appartient à un niveau de langage plus haut, comme le subjonctif aussi.

Mais je dois dire que je trouve cette règle un peu bête parce que pour moi le subjonctif, et dans la majorité des cas l'interrogation inversé aussi, appartiennent bien au langage standard.

En plus, je fais confiance en les connaissances des locuteurs natifs, bien sûr.


----------



## mickaël

Pur Esprit said:
			
		

> *Mais si l'action subordonnée est clairement située dans l'avenir, plus de subjonctif*, *c'est dans tous les cas le futur de l'indicatif qui doit être utilisé* :
> "Je pense qu'il SERA préférable d'apprendre..."
> "Je ne pense pas qu'il SERA préférable d'apprendre..."
> 
> En effet, le futur a, par nature, une valeur hypothétique, "inaccomplie" (voir les langues sémitiques...). D'où pour certains la proximité morphologique du futur avec le conditionnel, en français.


 
Je crois que tu as mis le doigt sur quelque chose d'important Pur esprit, et c'est très bien expliqué.

[…]


----------



## paulvial

umm
moi je pense que je dirais :
_je pense qu'il serait préférable d'apprendre _,   bien que ça n'indique pas clairement une pensée de ce qui arrivera dans le futur (mais de toute façon , dans votre exemple je suis pas sûr que la subordonnée soit clairement située dans le futur, à moins d'y ajouter :"dans le futur " )
_"je pense qu'il deviendra préférable d'apprendre le français" _  me viendrait plus naturellement si je veux exprimer une pensée (maintenant ) de ce qui arrivera dans le futur
j_e ne pense pas que_ (demain) _il sera préférable d'apprendre_  par contre est très clairement une pensée de ce qui va arriver dans le futur


----------



## mickaël

Pour résumer, si j'ai bien compris :

Après_ "penser que"_ à l'interrogatif il faudrait utiliser le subjonctif, sauf si l'action de la subordonnée se situe dans le futur. Auquel cas, on pourrait utiliser le futur de l'indicatif ou le conditionnel présent.

Correction :
Faux. On peut utiliser l'indicatif après _"Pensez-vous que... ?"_ même dans un contexte présent.

Donc, comme l'avis est demandé dans le présent, en théorie on devrait pouvoir utiliser seulement le subjonctif :
_"Pensez-vous qu'il *soit* préférable d'apprendre..."_

_"Pensez-vous qu'il est préférable d'apprendre..."_ ce ne serait que d'un usage courant, mais pas vraiment correct. (???)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Juste une petite remarque, l'emploi du conditionnel sous-entend une condition : "je pense qu'il serait préférable d'appendre l'anglais" sous-entend si tu veux aller en Angleterre, ou si tu veux réussir tes examens ou tout autre raison implicite, soit qu'on vient d'en parler, soit qu'elle est évidente dans la conversation.
.


----------



## Gévy

Salut !

 J'ai pensé à quelque chose qui n'est peut-être pas si bête que ça (pour une fois ! ): 

Puisque dans la phrase affirmative le verbe _penser que_ se met à l'indicatif, alors que dans la négative il va au subjonctif, ne serait-on pas déjà influencé quand on pose la question par le type de réponse qu'on attend ? On anticiperait en fait  le mode de la réponse prévue:

- Penses-tu que l'exercice est trop difficile?
- Oui, je pense qu'il est difficile.

- Penses-tu que l'exercice soit difficile?
- Non, je ne pense pas que l'exercice soit difficile.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? C'est farfelu mon idée ?


----------



## mickaël

Salut,

J'ai corrigé mon dernier message posté sur ce fil, en "soulignant" les points faux. 
Gévy, merci. Tu derais peut-être mettre également ce que tu avais lu dans les _Difficultés de la langue française _et que tu m'avais fait parvenir en PM. 

Bye !


----------



## Gévy

D'accord Mickaël, je publie ce que je t'avais dit en privé:

Je crois que dans ce fil, les choses se sont embrouillées à plaisir. L'emploi est beaucoup plus simple que tout ça, je te cite "Les difficultés de la langue française" ...édition de 1956 ! (aussi vieux que moi !!!):

"Les propositions interrogatives exigent le subjonctif s'il s'agit d'une chose douteuse, vague, incertaine ou que l'on considère comme telle: _Pensez-vous que ce soit son frère ? Croyez-vous qu'il puisse y parvenir ?_

(S'il s'agissait d'ne vérité incontestable ou considérée comme telle par celui qui interroge, on emploierait l'indicatif:_ Pensez-vous que deux et deux font quatre ?)"_

Ce n'est donc pas une question de temps, mais de point de vue: d'espoir, de persuasion, de conviction, d'évidence (indicatif) ; ou au contraire de doute profond, de considération rpresque absurde de la part de celui qui demande.

Je te donnerai d'autres exemples (les miens cette fois):

Pensez-vous que ce soit bien joli de vous mettre les doigts dans le nez ? (j'attends un "non" de ta part et je veux te transmettre discrètement ma réprobation, mon propre non).

Pensez-vous que c'est/ que ce sera utile d'apprendre une deuxième langue à l'école ? ( moi je dis que oui, ou simplement je n'en sais rien et j'attends ta réponse). Question ingénue en somme.

Pensez-vous que ce soit/que ce serait utile d'apprendre une deuxième langue à l'école ? (là j'émets déjà mon critère: c'est une idée complètement absurde ou j'en doute fort ! Bref, je ne suis pas bien convaincue de ce que j'avance dans ma question et j'attends un non de ta part qui confirme mes soupçons, qui aille dans mon sens). Question douteuse, perfide ou sarcastique.

Voilà comment je vois les choses. Et c'est plus ou moins ce que j'avais expliqué dans mon message quand j'avais parlé de ça. Cette fois-ci j'ai vérifíé dans la grammaire Larousse et dans las Difficultés de la langue française, pour être sûre de ne pas te dire de bêtises.

Suite au prochain épisode...


----------



## Qcumber

Mike K, d'après le livre de Jean GIRODET sur les pièges et difficultés ..., *penser que* est suivi 
1) de l'indicatif ou du conditionnel à l'affirmation
2) de l'indicatif, du conditionnel ou du subjonctif à la négation et à l'interrogation.
Le choix du mode dépend de la nuance que l'on veut introduire.
Donc *est* et *soit* sont tous les deux corrects.


----------



## Martindehk

Bonjour !!

Comme le français est ma troisième langue, l’usage de subjonctif me gêne toujours.

Dans la classe de langue, mes prof. m’ont dit que le subjontif après certaines phrase avec « que », par exemple, après « je ne pense pas que ».  Mais je ne suis pas sûr si l’on suivi encore la règle lorsque le sujet après « que » est le même.

Par exemple.  On pense que je suis gentil, mais je ne suis pas d’accord. Qu’est-ce que je dis ? « je ne pense pas que je suis/ sois gentil ».

Merci Beaucoup !!


----------



## Anne345

Penser est suivi du subjonctif quand il est dans une phrase négative ou interrogative : _Je ne pense pas que je sois gentil_.


----------



## Ploupinet

Et si jamais tu doutes dans une situation où tu ne devrais pas (exposé, discussion,...), tu peux dire "je ne pense pas être gentil" !


----------



## The_chemist

ce n'est pas tous les que qui sont suivis de verbes au subjonctif. Pour ne pas faire d'erreur, change le verbe par celui d'un troisième groupe.


----------



## Annalees

Effectivement, Martindek, lorsque le sujet est le même, on n'utilise pas le subjonctif mais l'infinitif. (je ne pense pas être gentil)
L'exemple que tu donnes Anne345, me sonne faux, non? Ou peut-être que je ne vis plus en France depuis trop longtemps...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Effectivement, pareil pour moi.  (Ploupinet l'avait d'ailleurs senti.)
Anne a seulement repris l'exemple initial sans doute sans s'apercevoir que le sujet était identique.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Je ne pense pas que je sois gentil_. 

L'exemple d'Anne345 est parfaitement correct. Il est certes soutenu par rapport à l'infinitif, mais néanmoins tout ce qu'il y a de plus juste !


----------



## Martindehk

Merci tout le monde.

Donc, est-ce que ça veut dire que toutes les 2 phrases "je ne pense pas être gentil" et "Je ne pense pas que je sois gentil" sont correctes, mais la première est plus correcte?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, les deux sont aussi correctes l'une que l'autre, mais la première est peut-être un peu plus courante que la seconde…


----------



## Altedor

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je ne suis point un grammairien, mais j'ai toujours pensé que les verbes Croire et Penser, dans une phrase négative étaient suivis du subjonctif.

Je ne pense pas qu'il ait 17 ans.

Je ne crois pas qu'il ait 17 ans.

Mais j'ai rencontré quelques phrases où moi (étant l'être imparfait que je suis) je mettrais l'indicatif.

Je ne pensais pas qu'elle le ferait.

Je ne crois pas qu'il le fera.

Est-ce que j'en ai le droit? 

Et comment ca marcherait avec un futur proche, (càd la construction ALLER + verbe)

Dépannez-moi avec cette crise grammaticale!

Merci d'avance à ceux qui repondront.


----------



## Anne345

Le subjonctif exprime le doute. L'abandon du subjonctif exprime l'absence de  doute, la négation devrait donc porter sur la seconde partie de la phrase : 
_Je ne pensais pas qu'elle le ferait_ = Je pensais qu'elle ne le ferait pas 
_Je ne crois pas qu'il le fera_ = Je crois qu'il ne le fera pas. 

Avec le futur proche, cela ne change rien : 
_Je ne pensais pas qu'elle irait le faire 
Je ne crois pas qu'il le ira le faire_

P.S. : _ferait_ est un conditionnel, a sens, ici, de futur dans le passé.


----------



## Altedor

Donc en fait on contourne le problème, en portant la négation sur la deuxieme partie de la phrase, évitant l'emploi du subjonctif. 
Je pense qu'il ne va pas le faire. = Je ne pense pas qu'il le fasse.
Je croyais que cela n'existait pas = Je ne croyais pas que cela existât.
Je ne pensais pas qu'elle le fasse. = Je pensais qu'elle ne le ferait pas.

Je crois qu'on le dit à l'oral, cette erreur, mais en l'ecrivant on mettrait la négation sur la deuxieme partie de la phrase pour éviter toute confusion (et de perdre des points le jour du bac).

Altedor
Merci


----------



## geostan

Pas besoin de contourner le problème.  Si je comprends bien Anne345, elle veut dire simplement que l'absence du subjonctif implique que la négation porte sur le deuxième élément, mais on n'a pas besoin de le dire.

Je ne pense pas qu'l va le faire. 

Quant à la phrase,
_
Je ne pensais pas qu'elle le fasse._ Je doute que ce soit l'équivalent de _Je ne pensais pas qu'elle le ferait. 

_Pour moi la règle est la suivante:Après _ne pas croire/penser que _on met généralement le subjonctif si la subordonnée est au présent ou au passé. Mais pour le futur, on a souvent le choix. Pour le conditionnel, on n'a pas le choix. On ne remplace pas en principe le conditionnel par le subjonctif. Enfin, c'est ce que je crois.

Cheers!


----------



## Lépido

Bonjour,
Je lis dans un texte économique:
"Les économistes ne pensent pas que cette tendance va se maintenir".

J'aurais eu tendance à utiliser le subjonctif:
"Les économistes ne pensent pas que cette tendance se maintienne".

Quid?


----------



## CapnPrep

L'indicatif est sans doute peu naturel dans cet exemple, mais ce mode permet d'exprimer des nuances temporelles/aspectuelles (ici le futur proche) qui ne sont pas disponibles au subjonctif (on ne dit pas: ils ne pensent pas que la tendance aille se maintenir).


----------



## geostan

Oui, mais on a recours au verbe _devoir_ pour exprimer le futur proche au subjonctif. Ainsi on pourrait écrire:

Ils ne pensent pas que la tendance doive se maintenir

Cela dit, on peut justifier un indicatif avec les verbes de perception, même à la forme négative, si on veut insister sur la réalité de l'énoncé.

Cheers!


----------



## ravachol

Lorsque le contenu s'oriente vers l'avenir, c'est toujours le futur qui "l'emporte sur le subjonctif": (maintenant), j'espère qu'il vient, (ce soir): J'espère qu'il viendra,  (maintenant): je ne pense pas qu'il ait le temps,  (plus tard): je ne pense pas qu'il aura le temps, etc..


----------



## Charlie Parker

Voici une phrase tirée d'un manuel de français que j'utilise avec mes élèves de la septième année : « Je ne pense pas que les célébrités comme moi font la vaisselle. » J'ai cru que la négation de _penser _entraînait le subjonctif. Est-ce que l'indicatif et le subonctif sont possible ? Y a-il une différence de signification ? J'aurais écrit : « ...fassent...» Merci d'avance.


----------



## Fred_C

Peut-être que je me trompe, mais j'ai bien l'impression qu'il y a une erreur dans votre manuel.
J'aurais dit "fassent", moi aussi.
(quand je dis "font", c'est à mettre sur le compte de la fatigue... ).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Fred. Le manuel est destiné aux adolescents qui n'ont pas encore étudié le subjonctif. Il se peut que les auteurs aient eu l'intention de simplifier des choses, mais malheureusement au dépens de justesse. Ai-je bien dit ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Je contournerais le problème en disant :
_À mon avis, les célébrités comme moi ne font pas la vaisselle._ 
_Je pense / suis sûre que les célébrités comme moi ne font pas la vaisselle_

Blague à part... tu as raison de dire que la bonne réponse est le subjonctif.   
Tout comme on dirait :  _Je doute que... fassent la vaisselle. _

Cela dit - sans doute parce que l'indicatif est courant dans mon entourage - ce « font » ne me choque pas vraiment.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il me semble que si le subjonctif est la règle générale après "je ne pense pas que", l'usage de l'indicatif, qui ne me semble pas incorrect, indique la certitude (= je suis certain).

Dans ce cas, le locuteur n'émet pas de doute.


----------



## Fred_C

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Fred. Le manuel est destiné aux adolescents qui n'ont pas encore étudié le subjonctif. Il se peut que les auteurs aient eu l'intention de simplifier des choses, mais malheureusement au dépens de justesse. Ai-je bien dit ?


Je suis d'accord avec vous.
Il s'agit d'une faute tolérable, de toutes façons...
(Comme je vous l'ai dit, il arrive à beaucoup de natifs de la faire, s'ils sont un peu fatigués, ou s'ils pensent à autre chose...)
À mon avis, c'est la preuve que votre manuel a été écrit par un francophone natif. Il n'y a guère qu'un Français pour se permettre une faute à peu près excusable par souci de simplicité. Un étranger ne sait pas vraiment quelles sont les fautes qu'un Français peut faire quand il est fatigué, (et ce n'est pas une compétence intéressante...)
Je pense qu'une telle licence est déroutante, (et d'ailleurs, elle vous a dérouté...)
La supposition selon laquelle c'est difficile pour un francophone, donc c'est difficile pour un étranger est fausse, à mon avis.
La preuve : 
Peut-être ne le savez-vous pas, mais la règle selon laquelle le pluriel des mots en "al" se fait en "aux" est une règle que les francophones appliquent de manière consciente. (Nous avons besoin d'y penser).
Dès qu'un francophone est fatigué, ou qu'il a un peu bu, il y a de fortes chances qu'il se trompe et qu'il dise "des chevals", "des journals" ou "des rivals".
Pour un étranger, je pense que c'est plus facile.
(Vous voyez qu'il y a beaucoup d'espoir : Les natifs ne sont pas supérieurs aux allophones en tous les domaines !!!)


----------



## Xence

Mais si l'usage tolère l'indicatif, pourquoi parler, dans ce cas, de "faute"? N'est-ce pas plutôt un emploi supplémentaire traduisant une nuance que le subjonctif n'arrive pas (ou plus) à rendre?


_Je ne pense pas que la police (fait/fasse?) correctement son travail._
_Je ne pense pas que tu (sais/saches?) où tu vas._
_Je ne pense pas qu'elle (va/aille?) revenir._


----------



## Nicomon

Puisque le subjonctif est la règle générale avec la construction négative  « ne pas penser que » je continue de penser que pour utiliser l'indicatif il suffit de faire des phrases positives... ou de changer de verbe. 

- Je ne trouve pas que la police fait bien son travail / À mon avis, la police fait mal son travail. 
- Je crois que tu ne sais pas où tu vas / J'ai l'impression que tu ne sais pas où tu vas

Mais ce serait :
- Je ne pense pas qu'elle revienne (subjonctif), reviendra/va revenir (indicatif).
- Je pense qu'elle ne reviendra pas. 

Aille revenir, par contre, serait incorrect.


----------



## Xence

Nicomon said:


> je continue de penser que pour utiliser l'indicatif il suffit de faire des phrases positives... ou de changer de verbe.


Encore faut-il y penser lorsqu'on est engagé dans une conversation et que, spontanément, on amorce une phrase avec "je ne pense pas que". Dans la langue parlée, il est rare qu'on fasse ce genre de "marche arrière", juste pour cadrer avec une règle générale.


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien alors un « natif » dira ce qui lui vient... spontanément, justement, dans le « feu de l'action ». 

Dans mon cas, ce peut être tout aussi bien l'indicatif (qui ne me gêne pas) que le subjonctif (plus grammatico correct). 

Je donnais surtout les exemples en cas de traduction / texte écrit... pour ceux et celles qui préfèrent l'indicatif. 

Je passe à un autre fil.


----------



## laitzy

Bonjour!!

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider avec la phrase suivante?

"je ne pense pas que je PUISSE aller aujourd'hui..."

ou

"je ne pense pas que je PEUX aller aujourd'hui..."

Vous pourriez m'expliquer si le verbe pouvoir doit être en Subj., Indic., ou Infinit.?? .

Merci!!! Bisous!!!


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est un infinitif car le sujet de la principale et le même que celui de la subordonnée : "je ne pense pas pouvoir y aller aujourd'hui". 
Sinon : 
- "je pense que je pourrai y aller aujourd'hui" est juste (futur)
- "je pense que je pourrais y aller aujourd'hui" aussi (conditionnel)
- "je ne pense pas qu'il puisse y aller aujourd'hui" (incertitude=>subjonctif)
- "je pense qu'il peut y aller aujourd'hui"...


----------



## amelie25

Utiliser l'infinitif est une option; mais n'est-il pas également correct de dire: Je ne pense pas que je pourrai y aller aujourd'hui" ? Mème si effectivement après la structure qui exprime l'incertitude on doit employer le subjonctif...(?)


----------



## Calamitintin

Bah...si ça doit être correct. Je n'ai pas cité toutes les solutions qui me semblaient correctes !


----------



## pikabu

les notes de mon cours disent que les verbes comme penser, croire PEUVENT etre suivis du subjonctif quand ils sont a la forme negative (toujours) ou interrogative (la langue soutenue). 

donc, la regle generale c'est: penser (neg.) +subj.

mais, j'ai aussi trouve les Francais disent p.e.: Je ne pense pas qu'il est bete. 


Quand ce "pouvoir" marque subjonctif et quand indicatif?


----------



## Petite-Belette

Bonjour,

Je pense surtout que les français que tu as croisé ne parlaient pas correctement !

Normalement, on devrait dire : "Je ne pense pas qu'il soit bête" et "je pense qu'il est bête".


----------



## pikabu

donc, ce peut etre une faute commune de la langue parlee?


----------



## Petite-Belette

Oui, beaucoup de personnes font cette faute. 
Mais cela reste une faute !


----------



## newg

Bien sûr que "_Je ne pense pas qu'il est bête" _est juste !

Penser que + indicatif si la proposition est affirmative 
Penser que + indicatif ou subjonctif si la proposition est négative.


----------



## Petite-Belette

http://www.polarfle.ovh.org/test/avsubjinindica.htm

http://www.french.ch/Lecon_10_emploi_du_subjonctif.html

Et selon wikipedia :
"Si le verbe de la principale est _penser_ à la forme affirmative, le subjonctif ne s’utilise pas, alors qu’il s’utilise en principe si _penser_ est à la forme négative :

Il n’arrive toujours pas, je *pense* qu’il *a oublié* le rendez-vous. Il n’arrive toujours pas. 
Je *ne pense pas* qu’il *ait oublié* le rendez-vous, il a dû rencontrer un problème"

Donc en bon français : "je ne pense pas qu'il soit bête"


----------



## newg

_TLFi :_



> *a) Penser que*. [Suivi de l'ind. si la princ. est positive, de l'ind. ou du subj. si la princ. est nég., interr. ou si _penser_ figure dans une hypothétique]


 
Chacun sa source.


----------



## Petite-Belette

"Penser que +ind futur (ou imparfait)" est correct.

Je reste persuadée qu'au présent, le subjonctif doit être employé, ta source ne le précise pas. Je vais faire des recherches là-dessus.


----------



## geostan

Grevisse dit que l'indicatif reste possible si l'on veut insister sur la réalité du fait, ou si on veut exprimer des nuances temporelles dont le subjonctif est incapable (imparfait, futur, conditionnel,etc.)

Mais, à mon avis, s'il s'agit du présent, l'emploi du subjonctif est la norme.


----------



## Chimel

pikabu said:


> mais, j'ai aussi trouve les Francais disent p.e.: Je ne pense pas qu'il est bete.


Sans doute disent-ils d'ailleurs: "Je *pense pas* qu'il est bête".

Je veux dire qu'on est là dans le domaine du relâchement de la règle, en particulier dans le discours oral. Il est certain que l'utilisation du subjonctif (obligatoire ou non, Newg et Petite Belette n'ont pas les mêmes sources) est plus soignée.

Dans un langage plus familier et surtout oral, les gens prennent des libertés avec certaines règles: usage moins fréquent du subjonctif, mais aussi omission de la première partie de la négation, par exemple. C'est pour cela qu'il est plus logique, pour rester à ce même niveau de langage, de dire aussi "je pense pas".

Pour celui qui apprend le français, c'est une difficulté supplémentaire: il y a la règle (du livre, du prof...) et puis ce qu'on entend et même parfois ce qu'on lit. Mais ces différences de niveaux de langue existent dans toutes les langues (certains textes de chansons anglaises ou de films n'ont pas grand-chose à voir avec la grammaire anglaise telle que je l'ai apprise à l'école...).


----------



## pikabu

Merci à tous!! Je pense que la dernière réponse explique exactement ce qui m'a dérangé avec cette règle, c'est ce que Petite Balette envisagait. Je suppose que les grammaires (contemporaines) qui fondent plus sur l'emploi que sur les règles permettent cette construction. Mais pour un étudiant c'est l'emploi du subjonctif qui est […] souhaité.


----------



## uworissimo

Comme le subjonctif exprime l'attitude qu'un locuteur et vis-à-vis de son énnoncé, ces versions existent:

1. Je ne pense pas que Jean est bête. (Je suis totalement convaincu/sûr qu'il ne l'est pas, parce que je le connais.)
2. Je ne pense pas que Jean soit bête. (Je ne le connais pas tellement bien, donc il se peut qu'il le soit. Je ne suis pas sûr.)


----------



## House2008

Bonjour tout le monde.

Il y a une question que je me pose depuis très longtemps, et jusqu'ici toutes les réponses que j'ai pu y apporter ne sont que des théories.

Pourquoi dit-on : 

"Je pense que je peux"

mais

"Je ne pense pas que je puisse"

Ma théorie est que du fait de la négation, la phrase est hypothétique et nécessite donc l'emploie du subjonctif, mais est-ce que quelqu'un connait cette règle dans le détail et pourrait me confirmer qu'elle est juste, ou dans le cas contraire me dire la vraie raison?

Merci d'avance


----------



## geostan

C'est le doute qu'apporte la négation qui attire le subjonctif. Mais je dirais plutôt _Je ne pense pas pouovir..._ parce que je sujet des deux verbes est le même.


----------



## House2008

Je ne pense pas pouvoir est la même chose que je ne pense pas que je puisse, en effet. Bien cela confire donc ma théorie, 'je ne pense pas que je puisse' implique que je ne peux pas. C'est donc hypothétique, c'est ce qui me semble le plus logique mais je souhaitais juste une confirmation.

Merci


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Mais _"je pense que je peux_" est hypothétique aussi, non ? On n'est pas sûr si on peut (le faire), peut-être , peut-être pas. Pourquoi n'utilise-t-on pas alors le subjonctif avec les deux ?


----------



## geostan

Je l'ai déjà expliqué au post #2, c'est le doute qui exige le subjonctif. Cette question a déjà été abordée plusieurs fois, ici par exemple:

FR: (ne pas) croire que + mode


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

J'ai lu ton poste mais il y a sûrement un doute aussi avec _je pense_, cela reste quelque chose d'incertain, alors il me semble un peu étrange qu'on n'utilise le subjonctif qu'au négatif.


----------



## geostan

Tout est relatif, mais c'est sans aucun doute l'apport de la négation qui rend le doute suffisamment fort pour justfier le subjonctif. En tout cas, la règle est bien simple: penser (affirmatif) - indicatif; penser (négatif) - subjonctif (mais pas toujours, hélas!)


----------



## céleste*

Pendant l'emploie du subjonctif, dans la phrase affirmative il y a une chose dont on est sûr, un fait vrai, donc la certitude.

Mais dans la phrase négative, il y a un doute; et une pensée, une crainte que cela ne soit pas réel.

*Je pense que je pourrai aller au cinéma ce soir. (Je peux y aller, il n'y a pas d'obstacle)
*Je ne pense pas que je puisse aller au cinéma ce soir... (Ce n'est qu'une pensée, on pourrait avoir d'autres choses à faire ou un élément qui nous oblige de ne pas y aller)

[…]


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

céleste* said:


> Pendant l'emploie du subjonctif, dans la phrase affirmative il y a une chose dont on est sûr, un fait vrai, donc la certitude.


 
 Il n'y a pas de certitude par rapport à "_je pense que je peux_". On pense qu'on peut faire quelque chose veut dire que peut-être on peut le faire, peut-être pas - cela reste une supposition, rien de plus.


----------



## WordRef1

Je ne sait qu'à peine le français, mais je crois que ça ne s'agit forcément pas de doute. Plutôt en ce cas il me paraît que l'on utilise cette forme-là pour distinguer entre « je ne pense pas que je peux ... » et « je pense que je ne peux pas ... ». Le dernier voudrait dire que c'est mon avis que je ne peux pas le faire, je le crois. Alors que le premier voudrait simplement dire que c'est pas dans ma tête. Peut-être je n'ai pas penser sur ça. Je n'ai pas d'opinion. Ou peut-être c'est pour contredire quelqu'un qui a dit que je le pense. Mais, normalement on ne fait pas cette distinction, donc il faut que l'on le fasse plus précis et utilise le subjonctif pour ce qui est son avis.
N'est-ce pas ? Cela a-t-il raison ? Ou peut-être je pense trop.


----------



## tilt

Pour dire que l'idée n'est pas "dans ma tête", il faudrait plutôt dire _je ne suis pas en train de penser que je peux..._
Pour dire que je n'ai pas d'opinion, un francophone n'utilisera pas le verbe _penser_, à mon avis.
Et pour contredire quelqu'un qui prétend que je pense quelque chose, on pourra dire _je ne pense pas que je peux..._, oui. Dans ce cas, d'ailleurs, utiliser _pouvoir _à l'indicatif est correct, même dans le langage soigné.

Par contre, _je pense que je ne peux pas... _et _je ne pense pas que je puisse..._ ont une différence de sens réelle mais elle est assez subtile, car elles disent finalement toutes les deux mes doutes sur ma capacité à pourvoir faire quelque chose. La première exprime simplement une conviction plus forte que le seconde, qui utilise un subjonctif pour cette raison.


----------



## matoupaschat

tilt said:


> Par contre, _je pense que je ne peux pas... _et _je ne pense pas que je puisse..._ ont une différence de sens réelle mais elle est assez subtile, car elles disent finalement toutes les deux mes doutes sur ma capacité à pourvoir faire quelque chose. La première exprime simplement une conviction plus forte que le seconde, qui utilise un subjonctif pour cette raison.


 
Désolé de vous contredire, tilt, mais la deuxième utilise un subjonctif dans la subordonnée uniquement parce que la principale est négative !


----------



## tilt

matoupaschat said:


> Désolé de vous contredire, tilt, mais la deuxième utilise un subjonctif dans la subordonnée uniquement parce que la principale est négative !


La grammaire dit en effet que la négation implique le subjonctif, mais si tel est le cas, c'est bien parce que la négation introduit un doute plus fort que l'affirmation !


----------



## paulvial

Bonsoir , 
Dans un exercice où il nous faut choisir entre l'emploi de l'indicatif et du subjonctif , j'avais choisi le futur :

"Pensez-vous que le coupable (réussir)  à se cacher ?"

la bonne réponse nous a été donnée comme étant le subjonctif 

je suis conscient que la question peut traduire une incertitude qui pourrait justifier le subjonctif , mais ne pourrait elle pas simplement traduire la question de savoir si le coupable réussira à se cacher dans un futur proche , ou moins proche (auquel cas l'indicatif pourrait être acceptable ) ? 
Alors que le subjonctif traduirait la question de savoir si le coupable serait en mesure de se cacher (une question intemporelle , qui sous-entend une incertitude  ) 
Ai-je tort de penser que les deux temps sont possibles, chacun apportant une nuance, une signification différente ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux *modes* (et non « temps ») sont en effet possibles. Il n'y a donc pas de « bonne » réponse dans ce cas… Quoi qu'il en soit, comme toi, je préfère le futur (donc l'indicatif).


----------



## BFrenchT

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

  En Français on dit :
  « Je pense qu’il sait lire. » [Forme affirmative]
  « Je ne pense pas qu’il sache lire. » [Forme négative]

  A priori, à la forme négative seulement on doit utiliser le subjonctif.
  Est-ce correct ? Si oui, est ce que quelqu’un pourrait m’expliquer ?

  Merci d’avance,

Brice


----------



## geostan

Bienvenue sur le forum!

La forme interrogative peut entraîner le subjonctif aussi.

Pensez-vous qu'il sache lire?

C'est que le degré de doute est augmenté par l'ajout de la négation ou de l'interrogatif.


----------



## itka

Oui, et on peut rencontrer l'indicatif à la forme affirmative si on veut exprimer une quasi-certitude :
_"Je ne pense pas qu'il *sait* lire, il fait semblant !"_


----------



## BFrenchT

Merci Itka pour ta réponse mais ne voulais-tu pas dire a la forme négative au lieu de affirmative ?

Merci pour vos réponses, cependant j'ai toujours quelques difficultés a bien comprendre...


----------



## itka

BFrenchT said:


> Merci Itka pour ta réponse mais ne voulais-tu pas dire a la forme négative au lieu de affirmative ?


Oh oui, bien sûr ! Désolée, je devais penser à autre chose !
Donc, ce que je voulais dire : on emploie parfois l'indicatif à la forme *négative* aussi.


----------



## Viobi

Par définition, le subjonctif, nécessairement subordonné, se place dans l'irréel, alors que l'indicatif couvre le domaine du réel et du quasi-certain. Donc on a "je ne pense pas qu'il sache" parce qu'on considère qu'il ne sait certainement pas. ("lui savoir" est considéré comme irréel). La frontière entre indicatif et subjonctif est sur la ligne du probable: aux deux extrémités, il est certain qu'il viendra/Il est impossible qu'il vienne, et au milieu, il est probable qu'il vienne/viendra. plus de détails ici:
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=4236


----------



## BFrenchT

Merci Viobi, je pense que je tiens la ma réponse.


----------



## l'orage

Anne345 said:


> Penser est suivi du subjonctif quand il est dans une phrase négative ou interrogative : _Je ne pense pas que je sois gentil_.



mais le sujet n'a pas changé. alors, il faut dire, "Je ne pense pas que je suis gentil." 
quand on a une phrase négative ou interrogative _ainsi_ qu'un changement du sujet, on utilise le subjonctif...ou...au moins...c'est ce que je pensais... (le français, c'est ma deuxième langue.) Corrigez-moi si j'ai tort, s'il vous plaît!


----------



## la fée

Quand on a une phrase négative *ou* un changement du sujet *(mais toujours dans une phrase négative)* , on utilise le subjonctif. Pour ce qui concerne les interrogatives, il pourrait aussi y avoir l'indicatif, quand on ne veut pas exprimer un doute mais que l'on demande la confirmation de quelque chose que l'on pense.
Exemples:
Je ne pense pas etre gentil. (plus courant que "que je sois gentil", mais cette forme-ci est aussi correcte!)
Je ne pense pas qu'il soit gentil.
Je pense qu'il est gentil. (car le verbe d'opinion est affirmatif)
Penses-tu que je sois gentil? (moi, je ne me vois pas comme ça!)
Penses-tu que je suis gentil? (moi, je me vois gentil!)


----------



## maybe4ever

Mais l'usage du subjonctif est absolument obligatoire après "je ne pense pas que" ou pas?

Par exemple, je pensais que l'on pouvait écrire ou dire le subjonctif ou l'indicatif et les deux étaient correctes dans ce contexte :

Je ne pense pas que j'irai au cinéma ce soir. 
(Mais en fait, je suis sûr que je n'irai pas là.)

Je ne pense pas que j'aille au cinéma ce soir.
(Mais il y a encore une possibilité.  Je ne suis pas sûr si j'aille au cinéma ce soir ou pas.)


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
pour exprimer un sens du futur, on n'a qu'à garder le subjonctif présent ?
ex :
_Je ne pense pas qu'ils *cessent* de se voir à l'avenir._

Merci !


----------



## LV4-26

Oui. La phrase me semble correcte.
Autre exemple
_Je ne pense pas qu'elle *obtienne* un poste prochainement._


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Le futur simple de l'indicatif ne me choquerait pas dans ce cas. Qu'en pensent les autres francophones ?


----------



## pointvirgule

J'allais le dire, mais je n'osais pas.
_Je ne pense pas qu'ils cesseront de se voir à l'avenir._
Ça ne me paraît pas incorrect, mais j'ai l'ombre d'un doute.


----------



## LV4-26

Je n'y avais pas pensé, m'étant seulement préoccupé de la correction de la phrase d'origine. Mais oui, bien sûr.


----------



## illuan

Maître Capello said:


> L'exemple d'Anne345 est parfaitement correct. Il est certes soutenu par rapport à l'infinitif, mais néanmoins tout ce qu'il y a de plus juste !


 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord. L'usage de l'infinitif quand on a deux fois le même sujet est un usage mais non une obligation. En tout état de cause, le choix de l'un ou l'autre donne une nuance différente, le subjonctif étant souvent d'un registre plus élevé.

La règle exacte pour deux sujets identiques est:
1 infinitif obligatoire après les verbes d'intention de volonté, de sentiment.
ex: J'aime manger, je veux manger
2 infinitif possible mais non obligatoire (parfois même à éviter) pour les verbes déclaratifs, de croyance, d'opinion:
ex: j'avoue que je suis timide/être timide, j'oublie que je suis fatigué
A noter que l'infinitif sonne mal dans beaucoup de cas ou change le sens (j'oublie être fatigué***/ j'oublie d'être fatigué) pour le numéro 2 en réponse aux tenants du tout infinitif.
tu peux dire:
je ne pense pas être gentil (plus neutre)
je ne pense pas que sois gentil (plus soutenu)
je ne pense pas que je suis gentil (plus fort)
tout dépend de la nuance que tu veux donner.


----------



## Tupp

Est-ce qu'on peut dire "je ne pense pas que je pourrais..."?  e.g. Si on parle de l'avenir après avoir fini les études - je ne pense pas que je pourrais être professeur. Ou est-ce qu'il faut utiliser le subjonctif?


----------



## Marie3933

Tupp said:


> je ne pense pas que je pourrais être professeur.


Oui, un conditionnel est tout à fait possible pour exprimer un potentiel (dans le futur et aussi dans le présent).


----------



## Tupp

Merci, Marie.  Mais est-ce que le subjonctif est aussi possible?


----------



## tilt

_Je ne pense pas que je puisse être professeur.
_Oui, cette phrase est également correcte.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

*Je ne pensais pas qu'il serait en danger.*

Salut,

Est-ce que le conditionnel est ici employé parce qu'il s'agit d'une réalité? 
Le subjonctif est-il également admis dans cette phrase-là?

Merci déjà d'avance


----------



## Mayoucha

Le   conditionnel est employé ici parce qu'on a utilisé l'imparfait du verbe   penser, et c'est hypothétique.
  Mais pour le subjonctif, j'ai tendance à dire "je ne pense pas qu'il   soit en danger". L'imparfait du subjonctif  n’est presque plus   utilisé de nos jours, on le remplace de plus   en plus par le subjonctif présent.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mayoucha said:


> Le conditionnel est employé ici parce qu'on a utilisé l'imparfait du verbe penser, et c'est hypothétique.


 Non, le conditionnel est ici un futur du passé. Il n'y a d'ailleurs aucune hypothèse : la personne a vraiment été en danger.

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme il n'y a aucune incertitude, le subjonctif se justifie difficilement.


----------



## traherne

"Je ne pense pas qu'il aurait dû +infinitif"

Vu que "je pense qu'il a..." -> "je ne pense pas qu'il ait..."

Est-elle correcte, la [première] phrase […]? Ou faut-il que j'emploie le subjonctif au lieu du conditionnel? Parce qu'il me semble que "qu'il ait dû" n'aurait pas le même sens.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Chimel

Oui, la phrase est tout à fait correcte.

Avec les verbes d'opinion à la forme négative, le subjonctif remplace effectivement l'indicatif pour nier l'affirmation, mais le conditionnel est possible aussi si on veut exprimer une autre nuance, comme ici. Par exemple:
- Je ne pense pas qu'il soit content = mon avis est: il n'est sans doute pas content
- Je ne pense pas qu'il serait content = mon avis est: (s'il était là) il ne serait sans doute pas content.


----------



## tvlad

Bonjour, je me demande sur l'usage du subjonctif pour cette phrase:
_Je ne pense pas que j'aurais le temps_ (plus tard, dans le futur)

A mon avis, après avoir lu les opinions, je pense qu'en fonction de contexte on pourrait aussi dire:
_Je ne pense pas que j'aie le temps_ (maintenant, lorsque la question a été posée et plus soutenu)

et bien sur:
_Je ne pense pas avoir le temps_

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez?

merci,
Vlad


----------



## tilt

Oui, on peut employer les 3 formes que tu cites, à ceci près que la première doit s'écrire _Je ne pense pas que j'*aurai* le temps._


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir, 

Cela a déjà été indiqué je crois ; toutefois, j'enfonce le clou en citant un spécialiste du subjonctif :

*"En modalité négative du verbe recteur (il s'agit de "penser que", notamment), le subjonctif est de règle." *[..] "Nous ne pensons pas que la grève *puisse* se prolonger encore une semaine. [..] Notre expert-comptable ne pense pas qu'il *faille* constituer une provision à cet effet." 

Source : Jacques CELLARD, _Le subjonctif. Comment l'écrire ? Quand _l'employer ?, Duculot, p. 64-65.


----------



## traherne

Bonjour. J'ai une petite question concernant le subjonctif.

Dans un exercice de la méthode Alter Ego, on est censé conjuguer le verbe entre paranthèses à l'indicatif ou au subjonctif. D'après la clef: 

"Pensez-vous qu'il (faille) poursuivre l'enquête?"
"Lieutenant, est-ce que vous pensez qu'il (faut) poursuivre l'enquête?"

J'aurais plutôt utilisé le subjonctif dans les deux cas. Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi on emploie l'indicatif pour la deuxième phrase?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Quand on pose une question avec inversion sujet-verbe (_Pensez-vous que…_), on a le choix du mode selon la nuance que l'on veut faire passer :

_Pensez-vous qu'il *faut/faille* poursuivre l'enquête ?_

Mais lorsque l'on pose la même question avec _est-ce que_ (_Est-ce que vous pensez que…_), seul l'indicatif est possible fréquent et naturel :

_Est-ce que vous pensez qu'il *faut* poursuivre l'enquête ?_


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Mais lorsque l'on pose la même question avec _est-ce que_ (_Est-ce que vous pensez que…_), seul l'indicatif est possible :


Vraiment ?
On trouve pourtant de nombreux exemple de "pensez-vous qu'il faille" sur le net, même si la tournure à l'indicatif est nettement plus répandue.
J'ai tendance à penser que les deux sont possibles, comme avec l'inversion du sujet, mais que les gens préfèrent la simplicité de l'indicatif, comme souvent quand ils ont le choix.


----------



## Maître Capello

On trouve en effet de nombreux exemples de « pensez-vous qu'il faille », avec inversion sujet-verbe, mais pas de « *est-ce que vous pensez* qu'il faille »… 

Quoi qu'il en soit, il était un peu exagéré de ma part de dire que le subjonctif serait impossible dans ce cas. J'ai modifié mon précédent message en conséquence.


----------



## tilt

Oups. je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux . 
Mais on trouve quand même des références sur "est-ce que vous pensez qu'il faille". Un peu.


----------



## Wodwo

*je ne pense pas que mon école fût la meilleure*

Une étudiante a écrit la phrase ci-dessus. Normalement, si je comprends bien, quand le verbe principal dans la phrase est au présent (ici "pense"), s'il faut un subjonctif après, il est lui aussi au présent (donc ici, "soit").

Mon problème c'est que mon étudiante a au moins quarante ans, son école est dans le passé et n'existe peut-être plus. Le présent du subjonctif me semble inadapté à exprimer cette idée, mais je ne suis pas francophone de langue maternelle.

D'ailleurs, il me semble aussi que personne n'utilise l'imparfait du subjonctif de nos jours, et que le subjonctif lui-même se remplace souvent par le conditionnel dans le langage courant. Je cherche donc une confirmation: est-ce qu'il me faut bien corriger ce "fût" en "soit"?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Non, le _présent du subjonctif_ n'est pas inévitable dans une phrase au présent ! D'autant qu'on évoque ici un état passé.

Plutôt que "soit", il me semble donc que _"ait été"_ serait à la fois plus naturel et plus logique, c'est-à-dire en utilisant le _subjonctif passé_.

Par ailleurs, on pourrait très bien avoir un _passé simple (indicatif)_ dans cette phrase, c'est-à-dire "... que mon école fut..." (sans accent sur le "u").

Et _l'imparfait du subjonctif_ ("fût") nécessiterait un temps de départ comme _l'imparfait de l'indicatif_ ("je ne pensais pas que mon école fût..."), mais il faut dans ce cas faire attention à ne pas modifier la chronologie des événements décrits.


----------



## nicduf

Un imparfait de l'indicatif me semble aussi possible.


----------



## Wodwo

Ah, c'est intéressant, merci. "Ait été" ressout effectivement le problème.  

Pour ce qui est de l'indicatif, j'ai appris que "je pense que" prend l'indicatif, mais "je ne pense pas que" le subjonctif - officiellement en tout cas, mais non forcément dans le langage quotidien. Et à moins qu'on ne parle de l'avenir, où le futur est aussi permis.


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> _Je ne pense pas que je sois gentil_.
> 
> L'exemple d'Anne345 est parfaitement correct. Il est certes soutenu par rapport à l'infinitif, mais néanmoins tout ce qu'il y a de plus juste !


La transformation infinitive n'est pas obligatoire dans le cas du même sujet dans la principale et la subordonnée? Et les postes 29 et 30?


----------



## merquiades

uworissimo said:


> 1. Je ne pense pas que Jean est bête. (Je suis totalement convaincu/sûr qu'il ne l'est pas, parce que je le connais.)
> 2. Je ne pense pas que Jean soit bête. (Je ne le connais pas tellement bien, donc il se peut qu'il le soit. Je ne suis pas sûr.)


En bon français,comme pour un article de presse, si je mettais ces phrases au passé, puis-je utiliser l'imparfait?
_
Je ne pense/ais pas que Jean était bête, juste un peu ivre _...

ou dois-je dire  _ Je ne pense/ais pas que Jean ait été bête_?  Cela me semble un peu bizarre.

Je sais que le plus correct, mais malheureusement archaïque serait,  _je ne pense/ais pas que Jean fût bête_.

C'est toujours difficile de savoir comment mettre les subjonctifs au passé


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend du contexte ! S'agit-il d'une simultanéité dans le passé ? d'une antériorité dans le passé ? Jean est-il réellement bête ou non ? etc.

imparfait de l'indicatif : _Je ne pense/pensais pas que Jean *était* bête_.
subjonctif présent : _Je ne pense/pensais pas que Jean *soit* bête_.
subjonctif passé : _Je ne pense/pensais pas que Jean *ait été* bête._


----------



## merquiades

Merci.  Non, il s'agit tout simplement d'une opinion subjective qu'une personne pourrait avoir d'une autre à un moment donné du passé, disons au moment de le rencontrer,
là où au présent on dirait _je ne pense pas il soit bête_.

Très souvent on voit dans les grammaires que l'indicatif n'est pas possible si l'antécédent est négatif, par exemple dans les cas de: "je ne pense pas, je ne crois pas, je ne vois pas, il ne me semble pas..".  Je sais que dans la langue de tous les jours on peut dire ce que l'on veut, et je crois que petit à petit le subjonctif est en train de se perdre, mais j'avais des doutes en passant à l'écrit, à un niveau soutenu où il est vraiment important de ne pas se tromper. Ça se complique encore plus depuis que l'imparfait de subjonctif est passé à l'histoire.
Lorsque j'écris  _je ne pensais pas qu'il était bête_ je pense toujours que ça ne va pas.  Mais puisque vous dîtes que c'est correct, Maître Cappello, j'en suis ravi.


----------



## Thynes

Dans la phrase "Si Sarah se révèle finalement être sa mère, il est logique de penser que Maxime, qui lui était déjà entièrement dévoué, a un rapport avec tout ça", ne faudrait-il pas plutôt mettre le subjonctif "ait un rapport" ?


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour,

Non, la forme affirmative impose l'usage de l'indicatif après "penser que".

Le subjonctif peut être employé avec les formes interrogatives et négatives.


----------



## Gai_Luron

Dans le principe, les règles sont assez simples. Si le verbe penser a plusieurs sens en français, "penser que" a toujours le sens de "croire que", donc les règles sont les mêmes. Dans la forme affirmative, "penser que" est toujours suivi de l'indicatif. Dans les formes interrogatives ou négatives, il est suivi soit de l'indicatif, soit du subjonctif, en fonction du degré d'incertitude.

Attention aux temps du subjonctif ! Le subjonctif futur n'existe pas en français, donc n'utilisez jamais au subjonctif l'auxiliaire "aller" du futur proche de l'indicatif ! _Je ne pense pas qu'il va le faire_ est correct mais surtout pas _Je pense pas qu'il aille le faire_. L'imparfait du subjonctif correspond à l'imparfait de l'indicatif. Le passé du subjonctif correspond au passé composé ou au passé simple de l'indicatif.

_Je ne pense/pensais pas que Jean ait été bête_ n'est pas correct sauf si vous êtes convaincu que quelqu'un puisse cesser d'être bête à un moment donné de sa vie.

_Je ne pensais pas que Jean soit bête_ n'est pas correct. La forme correcte est _Je ne pensais pas que Jean fût bête _ou_ Je ne pensais pas que Jean était bête_. A l'oral, tout le monde abandonne le subjonctif, surtout à l'imparfait.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Gai_Luron et bienvenue sur les forums ! 



Gai_Luron said:


> _Je ne pense/pensais pas que Jean ait été bête_ n'est pas correct sauf si vous êtes convaincu que quelqu'un puisse cesser d'être bête à un moment donné de sa vie.


C'est pourtant correct si vous vous référez à un événement particulier :

_Je ne pense/pensais pas que Jean *ait été* bête _(sous-entendu : _à cette occasion_). 



Gai_Luron said:


> L'imparfait du subjonctif correspond à l'imparfait de l'indicatif.


Sauf que l'imparfait du subjonctif est de nos jours exclusivement littéraire et inusité dans la langue courante. On utilise à la place le subjonctif présent ou passé selon le cas, comme nous en avons déjà très souvent discuté sur ce forum. Voir par exemple Usage du subjonctif imparfait dans la langue courante.



Gai_Luron said:


> _Je ne pensais pas que Jean soit bête_ n'est pas correct.


Bien sûr que si ! Consultez donc n'importe quelle grammaire digne de ce nom. Cela dit, j'ai bien peur que cette question-là ne soit hors sujet dans ce fil traitant du *mode* après _penser que_.



Gai_Luron said:


> A l'oral, tout le monde abandonne le subjonctif, surtout à l'imparfait.


Vous ne devriez pas faire de votre propre cas une généralité. Le subjonctif imparfait est lui certes littéraire et il n'est plus guère usité à l'oral, mais le subjonctif en général est heureusement encore largement employé.


----------

